# General 50_090RK Portable Table Saw



## mpcontracting (Jan 19, 2012)

Does anybody own this saw, how portable is it, I want to upgrade from the typical job site saw like the Bosch/Dealt etc
any input would be appreciated


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I've never used one, and really don't know too much about the GI 50-090K, but I do recall that it looked like a unique solution to those wanting a portable saw that behaved more like a stationary saw. It has a cast iron top that's 25" deep, has a belt drive induction motor, steel wings, and a roll away leg stand. In comparison, a full size stationary saw is typically 27" deep, and many portables are in the 17"to 20" deep range. So it's not quite full size but does have some size advantage on most portables (or disadvantage if weight and space are key concerns). From what I can find, it weighs in the range of 220#. 

















I've noticed that the base portion of that saw is remarkably similar to the new Grizzly G0732P, which comes on a stationary leg stand. Here it is:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*they look like twins to me*

Portable? not so much. :no: Maybe move it in a out of a garage or a shed, but throw it in the truck and down the road...nope.
For several years I carried a full size 27" Craftsman table saw without the side extensions, around 85 lbs, around from house to house. The motor was removable, another 50 lbs and I eventaully got the Bosch 4000 job site saw, on a collapsable stand and side and rear extensions. It did everything I asked from ripping PT 2 x 6 's to and including making 1/8" tongue and groove ends and side on manufactured flooring....a nightmare.

At $800 from Grizzly for the same saw. I wouldn't get either and spend the money on a truly portable like the Bosch 4100, the newer model than mine. You'll have money left over and no chiropractor bills. If you don't need that portabilty there are many choices for the $800 in a standard size saw.  bill


----------



## klobear (Mar 30, 2012)

I own the 50_90rk and I think it's great! Purchased it a few years ago to replace a Shopsmith.(20 years) I only have a large shed beside a carport so portability and storage space use was important. Setup and teardown time cuts into my working time, and my shed door is only 36", so this was a perfect fit for me. Love the fence,very accurate. It's very heavy(220ish), so, not so good if you need to take it somewhere. But the quality is A-1 and it rivals the cabinet saw we used when I was in the stair business.


----------

